# Yamaha F70 Question



## devildog (Jun 12, 2017)

My Buddy’s trim motor was showing rust, so he pulled it and sanded it, primed it and painted it and reassembled it. Hopefully, you all know where I’m headed with this 🤣 Now it makes noise like it’s working, but won’t trim motor up or down. Sucks to be him, but I thought one of y’all might know what is wrong.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Are the wires connected correctly?


----------



## devildog (Jun 12, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are the wires connected correctly?





Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are the wires connected correctly?


He said he didn’t disconnect any wires


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

devildog said:


> He said he didn’t disconnect any wires


Sounds a little worse. Lots of work maybe he kinked or broke some of the wires.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Inside the trim pump housing, there is a coupler that mates the input shaft of the pump and the output shaft of the motor. It is very easy to lose that piece. It's also easy to not have it aligned correctly and still mount the motor.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Part number...6C5-43831-00-00


----------



## devildog (Jun 12, 2017)

Finsleft258 said:


> Part number...6C5-43831-00-00


Thanks! I’ll let him know 💪


----------

